# Hi! from Nikolas (Sideris)



## nikolas (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello everyone!

I think it's time I joined in this forum as well. I already have spoted many names, I already know, from other place... 

Either way, this is my first post and first thread! 

Anyone who would like to know more about me (and doesn't know already ) is more than welcome to visit my site at http://www.nikolas-sideris.com (www.nikolas-sideris.com) 

That's all from me now.

See you soon,

Nikolas


----------



## dannthr (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey, Nikolas, the Greek Tornado!


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi Nikolas,

Welcome to VI. I love the work on your site!

Cheers,
Sid


----------



## nikolas (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi Dan! I'm a tornade now, huh? :D I love it! hihi!

thanks Sid, I just PMed you  Take care


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Jul 28, 2007)

Whos Nikolas????

Never heard of em...


----------



## nikolas (Jul 28, 2007)

lol...


----------



## Dean (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi Nik,

welcome.

Dean.


----------



## Hannes_F (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi Nicolas,

nice to see you here!

Hannes


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 3, 2007)

Welcome to VI Nikolas! Liking your writing and harmonic ideas! Enjoy the forum.


----------



## nikolas (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks guys!

Hi Nash, and Hannes, great to see familiar faces around.

Fred: Got your hello from Sid in MSN  Cheers for enjoying my music and checking it out! Pretty soon I'll have something new to post so I'll visit the other forums 

Take care all


----------

